# Seiko Divers



## 55JWB

Guys,

I am looking to get myself a Seiko Diver, I am new to the brand and after some confusing product number experiences could do with some guidance on what to look for and what all the various model numbers mean.

Been watching a few go through ebay, but as I am no expert on these I dont really understand how some can be "buy it now" for Â£130 and others Â£230 and to the untrained eye they look like the same watch! :blush2:

For example this model number SKX013K1 looks like the same watch as this model number SKX007K

Can someone educate me please, I would love to know how to spot the differences and look for the right model mumbers...

Forgot to mention, some dials seem to mention jewelled movements, some dont... anything to watch out for?? Scuse the punn









Many thanks

Jason


----------



## William_Wilson

As I recall, the SKX013K1 is somewhat smaller than a SKX007K model. The SKX007K is 42mm across and I think the SKX013K1 is around the mid 30's.

Later,

William


----------



## taffyman

hi i would say that around Â£120---Â£130 is about right for an 007 .in good condition IMHO the higher price is a rip off . i baught one last week off a forum member for Â£120 so they are about but not all that often . good luck with your mission ...........taffyman


----------



## 55JWB

Not totally answered my own questions but found this on another site....

200m divers



7S26 gallery

Models:

Seiko is marketing so many styles of the 7S26 divers that it's hard to keep track of all the variations. But the basic 200m diver that replaced the 7002s maintain a similar look and feel to classic divers in the 6105-6306-6309-7002 lineage. The most commonly seen are the following models:


SKX007K (7S26-0020, round markers)

SKX007J (7S26-0020, same as SKX007K but with extra text on dial)

SKX009 (identical to the SKX007 except for a blue-and-red bezel)

SKX011J (7S26-0020, SKX007J styling, but has orange dial and gold letters on bezel)

SKX171 (7S26-7020?, has a different bezel design than the classic models)

SKX173 (7S26-0029, rectangular markers)

SKX175 (7S26-7029, like the SKX007 but with a blue-and-red bezel)

SKXA35 (7S26-0029, identical to the SKX173 except for a yellow-dial)

SKX779 (7S26-0350, new design -- thick case, scalloped bezel and redesigned dial)

SKX781 (7S26-0350, same as the SKX779 except it has an orange dial)


There are many other variations of the 7S26 divers that are less frequently seen. Some are 200m divers like the classic models, others are "sports divers" rated to 100m. The following list is by no means exhaustive:


SKX403J (titanium 200m diver, black dial, "Made in Japan" version, 7S26-0160)

SKX403K (titanium 200m diver, black dial, non-"Made in Japan" version, 7S26-0160)

SKX405 (titanium 200m diver, champagne-color dial, 7S26-0160?)

SKX013 & SKX015 (38mm mid-size 200m diver, black bezel & blue-and-red bezel)

SKX023 & SKX025 (38mm mid-size Submariner-style 100m diver, black & blue-and-red bezel)

SKX031 & SKX033 ("Sports 100m" diver, Submariner-style black & blue-and-red bezel, 7S26-0040?)

SKX021K (100m diver, white dial, 7S26-0050)

SKX421 (titanium 200m diver with "Tag Heuer-style bezel," black dial?)

SKX423 (titanium 200m diver with "Tag Heuer-style bezel," orange dial)

SKXA33 (new design variation of the 200m diver with integrated bracelet?)


(Not listed here are the ladies and some mid-size divers.)

Details:

The current crop of Seiko divers all use the cal. 7S26 movement, which has 21J and runs at 21,600 bph. It's a non-hacking movment like most traditional Seiko calibers and has a quickset day/date calendar system. (For an in-depth technical analysis of the 7S26 movement, see John Davis/ei8hthoms' review of the SKX779.)

Here are some of the differences among many of the popular variants:


The SKX007 and SKX173 are the standard models that are direct descendants of the 6105-6306-6309-7002 line of divers. The SKX007 is an Asian-market Seiko while the SKX173 is a N. American version. The SKX007 has round markers while the SKX173 has rectangular markers. The SKX173 uses a second hand similar to the 7002 divers. The second hand has a luminous dot located toward the end of the sweeping portion. On the SKX007, the dot is located on the elongated "back end" and the sweeping portion is painted white and has no lume.

At first glance, the SKX009 and SKX175 are identical to the SKX007 except they have blue-and-red bezels, but the differences between the two models are frequently the object of heated debate among some Seiko watch owners. One major difference, according to Ed Rader, is the color of the dials: The SKX175 has a dark gray dial and round markers (like that on an SKX007), while the SKX009 has a blue dial. But Bob Falfa says the SKX009 and SKX175 dials are identical in color; the difference is in the markings and country in which the models are marketed.

There has been extended discussion among Seiko diver collectors on the differences between SKX007J and SKX007K. The SKX007J has extra text on the dial that's not on the SKX007K -- "21 JEWELS" under "DIVER'S 200m" and in small lettering "Made in Japan" along bottom edge of dial below 6 o'clock. Some people have said the SKX007J is made in Japan and the SKX007K is made in Singapore and the Japan-made model seems to be better. Others argue there's no proof of the country of manufacture or of any difference in quality between the divers. Many people on the S&C Forum have concluded that there is only cosmetic but no real difference between the J and the K variations -- they are all great divers.

In answer to the question, "What are the differences between SKX007J and SKX007K?," Seiko Japan said: "The watch ref.#SKX007J and SKX007K are completely same watch model. The shipping route is slightly different. We are not able to inform you of the details" (email from Seiko Japan Service Group, 10/28/02).

The SKX011J is identical to the SKX007J except it has an orange dial. The bezel insert also lettering and markers in gold instead of the customary silver.

The SKXA35 is identical to the SKX173 except it has a yellow dial.

The SKX779 and SKX781 are new designs that depart from the classic diver style. They have a thick scalloped bezel on a thick stainless steel case with pronounced curves. They also have a slight convex glass crystal. The dial and hands are radically different in style from the classic divers. Owners seem to all agree that the SKX779/781 cases are bombproof and the dial and hands glow like Chernobyl.


Except for the SKX779 and SKX781, the traditional-style divers all have similar if not identical cases. One small difference between the 7S26 divers and their predecessors is that the crown position on the 7S26 has moved to 3:45 o'clock instead of 4. All 200m divers have uni-directional locking bezels with 120-click graduations.

According to the Seiko Japan Service Group, here are the dates when the following models started production:

Watch model # Production started

SKX007J 1996

SKX007K 1996

SKX011J 1996

SKX173 1996

SKX175 1996

SKX779/781 2000

SKXA35 2002


----------



## Service Engineer

*It looks like you've already got all the information you need so I'll make a suggestion instead.*

*Get yourself a Seiko SKX007 or an SKX009 on rubber or a decent bracelet and you'll never regret it.*

*Good, solid, dependable, attractive watches. I've got both and I think they're great. *

*Ideal in their original state or easy to mod if the mood takes you.*

*Just my two pence worth. :yes:	*


----------



## tixntox

Our host Roy (RLT) has some excellent Seikos brand new for just under Â£200. I can recommend the kinetics. Superb wearers and very accurate.

Mike


----------



## 55JWB

cheers guys, its a Diver on Rubber that I am after.... I have a GMT II on a bracelet pretty scuffed as I virtually never take it off, I am thinking of getting it re-finished and will wear the Seiko for those boys days out mountain biking, cliff jumping and rough and tumble in general with the kids... I have looked in Roys virtual window and nothing in stock at the moment...

Jason


----------



## 55JWB

Missed another on eBay by Â£2 again, have relented and ordered a new SKX007J the "made in Japan" version as seem more desirable...

Should be here toward end of the week I would think...

Gotta stop looking at and buying watches!!! :-o

Jason


----------



## Trigger

I have a vintage Seiko diver, caliber 7002 which is a great over-sized statement piece for daily wear ( re-set on a NATO rather than having the chunky dive strap on it )... but the better one is the Seiko 5 Sports orange monster I have.	A really eye-catching watch with significant weight on the wrist.	Why the hell anyone would splurge Â£200+ on a naff fashion watch when they can get one of these for around Â£150 I'll never know.


----------



## 55JWB

Arrived today after ordering on Sunday from Creation Watches, (Roy was out of stock)


----------



## tixntox

An excellent choice. They take some beating for reliability and VFM.

Mike


----------



## howie77

Result! Did your research, made an informed decision, got a quality peice of kit. Nice one. :thumbup:


----------



## 55JWB

Thanks guys, probably should mention it was Â£138 delivered for a new "made in Japan" version SKX007J not the SKX007K made in Korea version which is cheaper but less desirable apparently?? From the same supplier the SKX007K was Â£111 delivered....

Happy not to have bought from 'the bay' in the end, most on there are the K versions and seem to go for virtually the new price plus delivery...

Like Howie said, did some research and made an infomred decision


----------



## woody77

hi heres the same watch all the best woody .thay are very good watches for the money imho may be the best? auto at this price,


----------



## johnbaz

It's strange that there's a Seiko 5 tag on the watch in one of the pics as I don't think it's a '5', I thought all Seiko 5's had the number 5 in a shield on the dial (i'm probably wrong though ldman: )

Here's a few of my Seiko dive watches..










John


----------



## tixntox

Good spot John. I hadn't noticed that. Very strange.

Mike


----------



## gametime

cant go wrong with a seiko diver!


----------



## Phillionaire

Still liking it mate? Has it got a new dial, hands, chapter ring and bezel yet??


----------



## robr1957

Nice one I was looking at them but went for a Seiko sumo instead a lot more money but I like it so I will be happy I hope.


----------

